# Best single dose grinders



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Just wondering what are the best grinders for single dose ie 18g and close to 18g out with minimum messing around whilst maintaining good grind quality just looking for people's opinions at the moment


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You need to stick a budget in there really, and also a little on your experience and the machine it will be paired to. Names like Pharos, HG One, EK43 and many others will be thrown at you but the EK is ten times the second hand price (or so) of a Pharos.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

I am not sure I am going to buy one I am using a super jolly and cherub at the moment I have only had them a few weeks just wondering what the options are really...think of it as something to aim for


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Pharos does it. VoodooDaddy modified version is more convenient. Both are quicker than faffing around with a commercial big burr grinder but do require manual labour. HG1 I'm sure is better still.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

You shouldn't be looking at options for a couple of years owning an SJ


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

dwalsh1 said:


> You shouldn't be looking at options for a couple of years owning an SJ


Why is that?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Rdl81 said:


> Why is that?


Cause I was single dosing on a SJ for a few years and couldn't fault it


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

dwalsh1 said:


> Cause I was single dosing on a SJ for a few years and couldn't fault it


Fair enough but maybe you have more patience than me with the brushing etc and at weekend ideally would like to run a small hopper and have on demand at weekend when I drink more


----------



## cawfee (Oct 27, 2014)

have you modded your SJ?

if not then the clean sweep and lens hood are a must. i have a mini but have done both and am about to do a version of the mr whippy mod (will post pics) in the next couple of days that should pretty much remove most of the need for brushing.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

cawfee said:


> have you modded your SJ?
> 
> if not then the clean sweep and lens hood are a must. i have a mini but have done both and am about to do a version of the mr whippy mod (will post pics) in the next couple of days that should pretty much remove most of the need for brushing.


Yes I have all three of those mods I suppose it's not too bad but ........


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

cawfee said:


> have you modded your SJ?
> 
> if not then the clean sweep and lens hood are a must. i have a mini but have done both and am about to do a version of the mr whippy mod (will post pics) in the next couple of days that should pretty much remove most of the need for brushing.


I don't own a Super Jolly but wondered about "clean sweep" and "lens hood" as most grinders have similar design. Can you give some information about them please?


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

There are some good threads on here just do a search and you should find them


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What information do you want? A search for either string should bring up the relevant threads


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you both. Obviously I'm having hard time with the search option. I ended up 3 pages of threads. Will scan them tomorrow and ask my questions in that threads.

Sorry for interrupting the thread


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=10044


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's easier to do a site search on google sometimes


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Sweeper mid is detailed here

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=12252


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you.. This is great


----------



## cawfee (Oct 27, 2014)

Rdl81 said:


> Yes I have all three of those mods I suppose it's not too bad but ........


hehe "gear lust", say no more


----------

